# Zinsser Mold Killing Primer



## RH

Anyone used this enough yet to determine how effective it actually is? Zinsser generally makes decent products so I assume it's effective but would like some feedback from someone who's actually had some experience with it.

Thanks


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR

Yes I have. I did a good cleaning and some sanding before application.


----------



## Hines Painting

I don't think its approved in Cali yet, but when I talked to the zinsser rep at pdca expo he said it could go right over mldew with zero cleaning and they guaranteed no mildew would come back for 5 years.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR

Hines Painting said:


> I don't think its approved in Cali yet, but when I talked to the zinsser rep at pdca expo he said it could go right over mldew with zero cleaning and they guaranteed no mildew would come back for 5 years.


I think he just wanted to make a point on how effective it is. unfortunately this kind of people always end up mis-informing and then products get such a bad rap about their performance. 

A while ago a homedepot employee told a homeowner he could paint right over stained woodwork because Behr ultra had primer in it. :blink:

I have no doubt that Dan being a true Pro will take the proper steps and treated more like a regular primer knowing it would excel on what the product was intent to do.


----------



## RH

I would still take the normal mold/mildew treatment steps but in a really bad situation I'm thinking this might provide an extra level of insurance.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR

RH said:


> I would still take the normal mold/mildew treatment steps but in a really bad situation I'm thinking this might provide an extra level of insurance.


I'm sure it will.


----------



## straight_lines

Hines Painting said:


> I don't think its approved in Cali yet, but when I talked to the zinsser rep at pdca expo he said it could go right over mldew with zero cleaning and they guaranteed no mildew would come back for 5 years.


I would be more worried about adhesion not cleaning than mold coming back. I have somehow missed this product, I know they used to have a bathroom paint that was mildew resistant


----------



## RH

straight_lines said:


> I would be more worried about adhesion not cleaning than mold coming back. I have somehow missed this product, I know they used to have a bathroom paint that was mildew resistant


I just recently saw an ad saying it was being "introduced" (coughhomedepotcough).


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR

RH said:


> I just recently saw an ad saying it was being "introduced" (coughhomedepotcough).


Yes, Is $31,97 plus tax.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OWhLrng_p2I


----------



## Criard

Yes, the product is still being introduced (at least to my knowledge). Some paint stores will have it and others won't. 

It was originally developed for the US Military; barracks were hastily constructed during the first Gulf War with poor ventilation which led to extensive mildew/mold growth. Zinsser was commissioned to create a product that could kill the mildew/mold with minimal prep work and keep it from coming back.
It's registered with EPA as a fungicidal/anti-microbial and guaranteed to kill current and prevent future growth.
It also claims to bind chalky substrates, which sounds like it has the Gardz/1-2-3 resin.
As far as prep goes, it really just says to make sure the surface doesn't have any built up slimy growth or loose paint.

We can barely keep this stuff in stock with the recent extensive Detroit flooding. Haven't heard a whole lot of reviews back, but a few contractors do seem to like using it.


----------



## RH

Criard said:


> Yes, the product is still being introduced (at least to my knowledge). Some paint stores will have it and others won't.
> 
> It was originally developed for the US Military; barracks were hastily constructed during the first Gulf War with poor ventilation which led to extensive mildew/mold growth. Zinsser was commissioned to create a product that could kill the mildew/mold with minimal prep work and keep it from coming back.
> It's registered with EPA as a fungicidal/anti-microbial and guaranteed to kill current and prevent future growth.
> It also claims to bind chalky substrates, which sounds like it has the Gardz/1-2-3 resin.
> As far as prep goes, it really just says to make sure the surface doesn't have any built up slimy growth or loose paint.
> 
> We can barely keep this stuff in stock with the recent extensive Detroit flooding. Haven't heard a whole lot of reviews back, but a few contractors do seem to like using it.


Thanks. Just one more weapon to have in the arsenal.


----------



## mudbone

RH said:


> I would still take the normal mold/mildew treatment steps but in a really bad situation I'm thinking this might provide an extra level of insurance.


Along with proper prep awesome stuff!


----------



## Stonehampaintdept

This is nothing new to the market. Stopz at one point was EPA registered to say Mold killing but they have stopped paying the tens of thousands to say killing on the label. They now use resistant or eliminating, product has not changed. 1 coat primer 2 coat satin white.


----------



## Criard

Stopz uses a different active chemical for its fungicidal properties. 

The Zinsser primer actually uses the same chemical that's in their Perma-White mold proof paint. I wonder what the difference in concentration level is though


----------



## RH

Stonehampaintdept said:


> This is nothing new to the market. Stopz at one point was EPA registered to say Mold killing but they have stopped paying the tens of thousands to say killing on the label. They now use resistant or eliminating, product has not changed. 1 coat primer 2 coat satin white.
> View attachment 25333


Thanks for the feedback. I don't know of anywhere up here that carries the California brand so I've never had access to that particular product. The Zinsser is the first I've ever seen billing itself as a mold killer.


----------



## Wildbill7145

Criard said:


> Stopz uses a different active chemical for its fungicidal properties.
> 
> The Zinsser primer actually uses the same chemical that's in their Perma-White mold proof paint. I wonder what the difference in concentration level is though


I tried the Perma white out a few years ago on my own bathroom ceiling. Kept on getting micro bubbles for some reason. Both on the brushed out and rolled areas. Couldn't figure it out. Put on 3 coats using different types of sleeves (not sure why because the bubbles were forming in the brushed areas each time) with same result. Gave up on it.

Two coats of BM kitchen and bath, done. Looked great.

Never able to figure the bubbles in the permawhite out. Basically decided Zinnser should stick to primers. They've got that figured out for sure.


----------



## mudbone

Wildbill7145 said:


> I tried the Perma white out a few years ago on my own bathroom ceiling. Kept on getting micro bubbles for some reason. Both on the brushed out and rolled areas. Couldn't figure it out. Put on 3 coats using different types of sleeves (not sure why because the bubbles were forming in the brushed areas each time) with same result. Gave up on it.
> 
> Two coats of BM kitchen and bath, done. Looked great.
> 
> Never able to figure the bubbles in the permawhite out. Basically decided Zinnser should stick to primers. They've got that figured out for sure.


Bubblebath maybe.:blink::whistling2:


----------



## Stonehampaintdept

Criard said:


> Stopz uses a different active chemical for its fungicidal properties.
> 
> The Zinsser primer actually uses the same chemical that's in their Perma-White mold proof paint. I wonder what the difference in concentration level is though


Stopz uses Barium Metaborate, which itself is EPA registered as a microbiocide/microbiostat. http://www.epa.gov/oppsrrd1/REDs/factsheets/0632fact.pdf
This is the only product (I think, not 100% sure) Cali uses Barium Metaborate in. Super Scrub and Elements Int. paints use Microban as an anti-microbial agent.

If zinsser uses the same chemical in both why not use the word killing on both labels? My only guess is the EPA fee associated with it.


----------



## randrums

I just bought a five gallon bucket of Mold Killing primer to do my entire basement poured concrete walls because there is a black stain and minor efflorescence around some of the walls. Not even sure if its mold but there is a good chance that it could have been at some point.

I went around and patched a bunch of chips and things around the basement wall with mortar mix. I then went around and sanded the high spots of the mortar mix & patching compound..so the dust fell to the floor.
I was wondering if there is any prep needed before I can roll this paint on the walls because of me sanding: like do I have to wash them first? Or will this primer stick?

I'm guessing I should scrub the area with efflorescence. Its not a crusty efflorescence, it just looks colored white. So there's not actually a layer that I can see.

It looks like the wall in my basement has been mortared over and tried to be smoothed out before Because just to hide irregularities in the poured concrete.

I'm just worried I will roll this stuff on and won't stick. 

If I do have to use a chemical for a rinse, what do you recommend? It would be nice if there was something that could just go on without having to rinse. That's why I bought this product in the first place, hoping there was no prep.

I appreciate all of your knowledge in this forum.

Thank you.

Randy


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc.

randrums said:


> I just bought a five gallon bucket of Mold Killing primer to do my entire basement poured concrete walls because there is a black stain and minor efflorescence around some of the walls. Not even sure if its mold but there is a good chance that it could have been at some point.
> 
> I went around and patched a bunch of chips and things around the basement wall with mortar mix. I then went around and sanded the high spots of the mortar mix & patching compound..so the dust fell to the floor.
> I was wondering if there is any prep needed before I can roll this paint on the walls because of me sanding: like do I have to wash them first? Or will this primer stick?
> 
> I'm guessing I should scrub the area with efflorescence. Its not a crusty efflorescence, it just looks colored white. So there's not actually a layer that I can see.
> 
> It looks like the wall in my basement has been mortared over and tried to be smoothed out before Because just to hide irregularities in the poured concrete.
> 
> I'm just worried I will roll this stuff on and won't stick.
> 
> If I do have to use a chemical for a rinse, what do you recommend? It would be nice if there was something that could just go on without having to rinse. That's why I bought this product in the first place, hoping there was no prep.
> 
> I appreciate all of your knowledge in this forum.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Randy



Randy, I understand and appreciate the fact that you're wanting to do this job yourself, but you should probably have a professional take a look. 

With the limited info you provided, you'll not get any clarity here or anywhere online. 

Posting clear pics is vital in order to get an idea of the scope of work, as is specifying exact products used, all of which should be done on a DIY site and not a forum for professional painters. 

A word of caution: Do NOT start scrubbing any surface where you suspect mold is present. The mold spores would become airborne and potentially harmful to any person or animal in the home. 

Lastly, if you insist on doing this job yourself, read the product literature of the primer & paint you're using. Not just the info on the cans, go online to view the TDS for each. If you're still in doubt, consult the product manufacturer. 

Having a 3 year-old at home and having went through a similar situation, I felt compelled to reply. Hopefully you'll take it to heart. 


Stelzer Painting Inc.


----------



## playedout6

Wildbill7145 said:


> I tried the Perma white out a few years ago on my own bathroom ceiling. Kept on getting micro bubbles for some reason. Both on the brushed out and rolled areas. Couldn't figure it out. Put on 3 coats using different types of sleeves (not sure why because the bubbles were forming in the brushed areas each time) with same result. Gave up on it.
> 
> Two coats of BM kitchen and bath, done. Looked great.
> 
> Never able to figure the bubbles in the permawhite out. Basically decided Zinnser should stick to primers. They've got that figured out for sure.


I love the PermaWhite K&B Semi and Eggshell products . I don't think we have had problems with the bubbles that I can remember but I do know we have had many problems with other K&B paints and specifically those baths that possibly had an oil on them at one time and still bubbles after they were primed .


----------



## randrums

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> Randy, I understand and appreciate the fact that you're wanting to do this job yourself, but you should probably have a professional take a look.
> 
> With the limited info you provided, you'll not get any clarity here or anywhere online.
> 
> Posting clear pics is vital in order to get an idea of the scope of work, as is specifying exact products used, all of which should be done on a DIY site and not a forum for professional painters.
> 
> A word of caution: Do NOT start scrubbing any surface where you suspect mold is present. The mold spores would become airborne and potentially harmful to any person or animal in the home.
> 
> Lastly, if you insist on doing this job yourself, read the product literature of the primer & paint you're using. Not just the info on the cans, go online to view the TDS for each. If you're still in doubt, consult the product manufacturer.
> 
> Having a 3 year-old at home and having went through a similar situation, I felt compelled to reply. Hopefully you'll take it to heart.
> 
> 
> Stelzer Painting Inc.


Thank you for the quick reply. Sorry I didn't provide much detail. I should have mentioned that I had a "mold guy" come out with a moisture meter and said he didn't think it was mold. He told me to spray it with Benefect disinfectant just to be safe (as that's what the pros use to kill mold and bacteria).

I was just wondering if Zinsser can bind to a surface that was sanded. I have read the TDS for mold killing primer here: http://goo.gl/EYd8pl

It's not very specific on how to prep the service other than removing loose greese and stuff like that. It's kind of confusing because on the product description page it says that it can "bind chalky siding, masonry, and metal"
That is right from Rustoleum's website here http://www.rustoleum.com/en/product...ds/zinsser/primer-sealers/mold-killing-primer


----------

